# joshua tree wood



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

anybody have any?


----------



## Bonanza35 (Jan 20, 2011)

A buddy of mine just got a bunch of it, large chunks too. I plan to snag some from him soon. He says it turns nice and has a lot of subtle character. Here is a pic he sent me.

Edit: disregard. After I looked into it I don't think this is from a Joshua tree. I'll repost after I go get some.


----------



## Ben M (Apr 19, 2012)

Wait, do Joshua trees have "wood"? They're monocots, like palms; I expect they'd have a similar stringy, spongy interior. 

(Also, they're illegal to cut down in some states.)


----------

